# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Behandeling ziektes van Pompe en Fabry blijven vergoed

## Leontien

Gisteren meldde minister van Volksgezondheid Edith Schippers (VVD) dat medicijnen voor de ziektes Pompe en Fabry vergoed blijven vanuit het basispakket. Spierziekten Nederland is blij met dit besluit. Vooral omdat de onzekerheid voor de mensen die deze ziektes hebben nu is afgelopen. Afgelopen jaar kwam er namelijk veel onrust toen het College voor Zorgverzekeringen (CVZ) de minister adviseerde de medicijnen buiten het basispakket te houden en een speciale regeling te treffen. 

Nu is het zo dat een behandeling voor de ziekte van Pompe jaarlijks tussen de 400.000 en 700.000 euro kost. Deze ziekte is een spierziekte. De ziekte van Fabry is een erfelijke ziekte die kan leiden tot een herseninfarct en nierfalen. De behandeling voor deze ziekte kost jaarlijks ongeveer 200.000 euro. In totaal zijn er ongeveer 170 Nederlanders die 1 van deze ziekte heeft.

De minister is tot dit besluit gekomen doordat ze met de fabrikanten van deze medicijnen overeen zijn gekomen om de prijs blijvend te verlagen.

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Yv

Wat een goed nieuws voor hen die leiden aan deze ziektes!

----------

